# Clipping



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

this year i am showing 2 pygmy wethers and 1 boer and 1 pygmy doe. They are all just "breeding" or "pygmy goat" project, no market. Do I still have to completely shave them or just touch up the tail and feet? Are there differences in the wethers and does and the boer and pygmy?


----------



## KW Farms

For the meat breeds, i've generally just seen "touch ups," but if they're real hairy, you may just want to consider shaving them down...if they aren't bad...touching them up should be fine.


----------



## KW Farms

I'm no expert on the meat breed shows though.


----------



## Dani-1995

I know how Boer doe are clipped, not.sure on the wethers.

Boer.does are clipped down 3/8 on the chest and neck, 1inch body, blend hair with 1/2 on shoulders, use.a.blocking.blade and.back drag to get it really smooth. The use a 7fc blade (I think its 1/8 inch) on the under neath from the.navel forward. After that use your block blade to clean up the belly and back legs.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Dani-1995 said:


> I know how Boer doe are clipped, not.sure on the wethers.
> 
> Boer.does are clipped down 3/8 on the chest and neck, 1inch body, blend hair with 1/2 on shoulders, use.a.blocking.blade and.back drag to get it really smooth. The use a 7fc blade (I think its 1/8 inch) on the under neath from the.navel forward. After that use your block blade to clean up the belly and back legs.


is this the same for breeding goats too or just meat?


----------



## Dani-1995

That is for Boer does being shown in breeding classes. If it were wethers or does being shown as market bound animals they would be clipped with a 7fc blade all over the body, with the exception of below the knee and hock and usually a pom pom is left on the end of the tail.

ETA: I don't know how to clip pygmy goats, just boers and I have an idea for dairy from reading this forum


----------



## Dani-1995

I believe dairy goats are body clipped with a 10 blade and the udder is clipped with a 30 or 40...someone who shows dairy might chime in because I'm not 100% sure on that


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Dani-1995 said:


> I know how Boer doe are clipped, not.sure on the wethers.
> 
> Boer.does are clipped down 3/8 on the chest and neck, 1inch body, blend hair with 1/2 on shoulders, use.a.blocking.blade and.back drag to get it really smooth. The use a 7fc blade (I think its 1/8 inch) on the under neath from the.navel forward. After that use your block blade to clean up the belly and back legs.


what are the best clippers to use? price doesnt matter. just need a really good pair to last a long time


----------



## Kaneel

I know Boer breeding goats are usually just touched up. If they are especially wild and hairy, its recommended to clip them at least so you can see conformation well. You should probably just shave completely down a month or two before the show, it keeps it short and neat! I have no idea about pygmies, I would google it lol


----------



## Dani-1995

Kaneel said:


> I know Boer breeding goats are usually just touched up. If they are especially wild and hairy, its recommended to clip them at least so you can see conformation well. You should probably just shave completely down a month or two before the show, it keeps it short and neat! I have no idea about pygmies, I would google it lol


Actually, a correct Boer clip can be very hard and time consuming. We clip our wethers alot like dairy goats.though.

I love my andis ultraedge 2 speed. They are amazing... had them 3 years and they never miss a beat. They are on Jeffers now with a good promo deal... come in blue, silver, purple and pink. They run about 150


----------



## goatgirl132

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> what are the best clippers to use? price doesnt matter. just need a really good pair to last a long time


We use listers at school. 
Their 300 so alittle pracey but to gthrew 100's of goats a year and have been goin threw sevral yeas and have several to go!!

http://www.lister-shearing.com/clippers/legend.php

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132

Kaneel said:


> I know Boer breeding goats are usually just touched up. If they are especially wild and hairy, its recommended to clip them at least so you can see conformation well. You should probably just shave completely down a month or two before the show, it keeps it short and neat! I have no idea about pygmies, I would google it lol


I would recomend atleast 4 months before becuase with only a month or 2 growth the hair wouldent be long enough

*** depending on which blade you usev

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

What is a very simple clip for a boer breeding doe? I dont have money for a bunch of blades right now. Also how soon should I clip her? Fair is in 3 weeks


----------



## goatgirl132

It is going to use a steady hand to only use 1 blade. Because of the length varaces
And is do it in about 2 weeks


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

2 weeks before the show?


----------



## goatgirl132

No in 2 weeks about a week before the show  
I can't help you with the blades though :/ sorry!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

so there isnt a simpler clip for 4-H breeding doe? if not ill check on ebay or something for a blade set, also what about my Pygmy breeding doe and my wether pygmies (not market)


----------



## MollieGoat

Just trim up all the wild hairs and you should be okay. It won't look professional but it will work.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

wait...could clip guards be used instead of actually switching the blades? Also how should the areas look like where the blocking blade is used? Im sorry for all the stupid questions...im very new to this


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, the attachment combs/guards are what I use, I don't want to pay $20-$40 a blade, that's what the guards are for


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

what do you use instead of the blocking blade?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I personally have never used one. They are not too important.


----------



## goatgirl132

I can answer your questions about the blades or where your saposed to trim... Sorry I'm still learning


----------



## loveboar

I take meat goats and I would shave your boar weather down and then if needed also do touch ups


----------



## goatgirl132

Breeders are different than wether's thogh


----------



## Dani-1995

I use guards. The blades I have are a 9, 4, 7 and super blocking for clipping Boer does. I use 7 or 9 on wethers. But other wise I use guards on the does


----------



## Goatgirl21

Dani-1995 said:


> I know how Boer doe are clipped, not.sure on the wethers.
> 
> Boer.does are clipped down 3/8 on the chest and neck, 1inch body, blend hair with 1/2 on shoulders, use.a.blocking.blade and.back drag to get it really smooth. The use a 7fc blade (I think its 1/8 inch) on the under neath from the.navel forward. After that use your block blade to clean up the belly and back legs.


What about a 5 month old boer doeling for open class at the local fair? My daughters 4h leader says to shave her down, leave the legs and some of the head and the tail with a paint brush at the end. ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is your doe a breeder or market? ^^


----------



## Goatgirl21

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Is your doe a breeder or market? ^^


Will be a breeder, shes in open class, adult handler


----------



## Dani-1995

Goatgirl21 said:


> What about a 5 month old boer doeling for open class at the local fair? My daughters 4h leader says to shave her down, leave the legs and some of the head and the tail with a paint brush at the end. ?


No don't shave her all the way. She should be clipped something like what I posted earlier in the thread. It can vary some on the lengths and really depends on the goat but if she's being judged as breeding do not shear. The only time I shear does is for meat classes.and wether dam shows.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

How to shave my pygmy doe breeder and my pygmy wethers (pet)?


----------



## Dani-1995

I don't know about pygmies. Have you Googgled it??


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I can't find any definite answers only market


----------



## Dani-1995

Everything I see is clean up ears, tail and shaggy, uneven hair and then just wash and brush well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would clean up ears, tail, face, feet, and if they are kinda long haired, I'd do a 1 inch body clip, or clean up long spots and stray hair.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Dani-1995 said:


> I know how Boer doe are clipped, not.sure on the wethers.
> 
> Boer.does are clipped down 3/8 on the chest and neck, 1inch body, blend hair with 1/2 on shoulders, use.a.blocking.blade and.back drag to get it really smooth. The use a 7fc blade (I think its 1/8 inch) on the under neath from the.navel forward. After that use your block blade to clean up the belly and back legs.


 what do I do with the face? 
And do I just completely shave down the legs with blocking blade? (I am sorry for all the questions)


----------



## Dani-1995

The blocking blade.should be used to back drag not to cut the normal way. It's for shaping and all. when I say leg I mean the butt/leg muscle.... you want to kind of smooth and shape it with the muscle but the hair should be straight back. For her leg bones just clean them up where the stray hairs are. I use a 7fc to clean up around the feet.


----------



## Dani-1995

Clean the face up with the blocking blade very carefully.


----------



## hscottom87

On breeding boer does, People in our area use a 4fc, blending blade, & blocking blade. That's it. No comb attachments. 4 fc over neck & chest, blending blade to blend shoulders, blocking blade to trim belly. Then trim crazy hairs on legs, face, clean up around hooves, & trim tail.


----------



## hscottom87

And clean up long spots on body but that's it.


----------



## agilitymaster01

Dani, My younger sister, and her friend are going to join 4-H and start showing Boers. Neither one have done anything to do with showing ever. (Kind of a new adventure for them) I have shown dogs for a long time so I know kind of show ring etiquette but do you have any advice for them?

They goats they will be showing are about 7 months old in November, so by next year they will be over a year. Any helpful hints would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dani-1995

agilitymaster01 said:


> Dani, My younger sister, and her friend are going to join 4-H and start showing Boers. Neither one have done anything to do with showing ever. (Kind of a new adventure for them) I have shown dogs for a long time so I know kind of show ring etiquette but do you have any advice for them?
> 
> They goats they will be showing are about 7 months old in November, so by next year they will be over a year. Any helpful hints would be much appreciated. Thanks


I'm assuming they're showing wethers. Other than the basic dress the part, take In a clean, groomed goat and be polite, I would say remember the sandwhich rule. The exhibitor and the judge are the bread with the goay being the stuff in the middle- in other words keep the goay between you and the judge, look the judge in the eyes snd have a good time. That's just the basics... I can tell you so much other stuff but I don't want it to be over whelming lol.

If you have any questions feel free to pm me


----------



## agilitymaster01

They actually have does they are going to show. Thanks for all the hints. Not many people by is show boers. 98% show dairy breeds.


----------



## Dani-1995

agilitymaster01 said:


> They actually have does they are going to show. Thanks for all the hints. Not many people by is show boers. 98% show dairy breeds.


Ohh ok That's great!! The biggest thing with does is grooming, know your questions and then the other showmanship rules (watch the judge, keep feet set, ect,.).


----------

